# United Towing, Salvageman and ?



## nevillethorndike

Hello,

During the infamous hurricane of 1987 Sealinks Hengist was blown ashore near Folkestone.

Duncan Haws (Mercantile Fleets "British Railway Steamers") states that, with the aid of United Towing tugs Salvageman and Seaman, Hengist was refloated.

I'm OK with Salvageman, but having a problem finding information about Seaman!

Was there a United Towing tug named Seaman and, if so, was she involved in the refloating.

Failing that anybody know the identity of the second tug?


Questions, questions(?HUH)

Thanks in anticipation
NT


----------



## cueball44

nevillethorndike said:


> Hello,
> 
> During the infamous hurricane of 1987 Sealinks Hengist was blown ashore near Folkestone.
> 
> Duncan Haws (Mercantile Fleets "British Railway Steamers") states that, with the aid of United Towing tugs Salvageman and Seaman, Hengist was refloated.
> 
> I'm OK with Salvageman, but having a problem finding information about Seaman!
> 
> Was there a United Towing tug named Seaman and, if so, was she involved in the refloating.
> 
> Failing that anybody know the identity of the second tug?
> 
> 
> Questions, questions(?HUH)
> 
> Thanks in anticipation
> NT


It was probabley the 3rd tug with that name>Seaman 1984-1990, Built in 1984, sold 1990 to Rimor. Riuniti, Genoa as GENUA.'cueball44'


----------



## peteb

The only other vessel involved in the salvage of HENGIST with Salvageman was the Smit Tak support vessel Deurloo which had been sub contracted to United Towing. Engist was later towed to immingham for repair by Humber Tugs' Lady Moira from Tilbury.


----------



## capt cook

capt cook
i was the master of the Seaman of humber tugs/utc we attended at folkestone 
with Salvageman but wasnt involved in the refloating


----------



## peteb

capt cook said:


> capt cook
> i was the master of the Seaman of humber tugs/utc we attended at folkestone
> with Salvageman but wasnt involved in the refloating


Hi Pete, was you skipper of the Seaman on the salvage of the bulk carrier JIMMY off Le Havre January 1986 with Yorkshireman.


----------



## capt cook

yes I was on Seaman and Joss was on Yorkshireman Ive got photos if of intrest
Seaman came close to being run down by ms Betty whilst at anchor
Awaiting improvement in weather to attempt a refloating of Betty pete


----------



## nevillethorndike

Thanks everbody for your assistance!

NT


----------



## peteb

Hi pete (capt cook) I've just posted photo of JIMMY salvage which my be of interest (Gallery. Maritime Casualties)
Regards Pete Bass


----------



## peteb

I've just heard Anglian Prince ex Salvageman has been sold to Swedish owners and renamed Herakles

Pete


----------



## roger carmichael

yes, I worked on two of two, both named "Seaman" but I believe there was a third


----------

